# Please



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If we are ging to allow pointless posts can you put them in their own section. I keep checking odd topic only to find some shite drivel


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

+1

Make a new section that you can only see if your IQ is under 100.

Everyone's happy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you at least sticky them likr the three word story so they don't show up in the main body of the forum? Either this or it's war and the threads are coming down one way or another [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

